# Burning/Playing Dreamcast Backups



## Rock Raiyu (May 30, 2011)

I'm having difficulty burning and playing Dreamcast backups. I'm using Disc Juggler and I'm burning games with CD-R discs. My console has a manufacturing date of March 2000, which means I should be able to play them just fine. But when I burn a game it doesn't boot up like it's suppose to. 

I changed the Mode to Mode2, the TOC -> CD-DA/CD-XA, enabled the RAW write and Overburn options. I'm also burning at about 2-8x, which was recommended. But I can't get the game to boot up even though it is a self-boot game. I can't even get the Utopia disc to run. Can I get some help here?


----------



## jefffisher (May 30, 2011)

whatever instructions you found must be ancient, just burn the file with imgburn.
and with instructions that old are you sure the game you downloaded is autoboot?


----------



## Rydian (May 30, 2011)

When discjuggler offers to fix the filesystem, do NOT let it.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 30, 2011)

jefffisher said:
			
		

> whatever instructions you found must be ancient, just burn the file with imgburn.
> and with instructions that old are you sure the game you downloaded is autoboot?
> I read burning with imgburn may give me some problems. But I'll give it a try.
> 
> ...



I don't, but it either doesn't burn or the game doesn't boot up at all.


----------



## mrgone (May 30, 2011)

my recent dreamcast burns (which were last year) were made by mounting the discjuggler image with deamontools and then using imgburn - copy disc


----------



## updowners (May 30, 2011)

ImgBurn can burn .cdi files by having the pfctoc.dll file in the same directory as Imgburn.exe

eg. C:\Program Files\ImgBurn\pfctoc.dll


----------



## Fudge (May 30, 2011)

Use Mode 1, CD-ROM/DVD, RAW write, and Overburn CD. Works for me nearly every time.
EDIT: I just burned a game with those settings and it works fine.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 31, 2011)

Fudge said:
			
		

> Use Mode 1, CD-ROM/DVD, RAW write, and Overburn CD. Works for me nearly every time.
> EDIT: I just burned a game with those settings and it works fine.


I don't know what's going on, this doesn't work for me either.


----------



## Fudge (May 31, 2011)

What format is the game? (cdi, mdf/mds) Have you tried using Alcohol 120%? If all else fails, try using this method: http://dreamlover.tecbox.com/#6.1. That method is used for post-late 2000 DCs, but it might be worth a shot.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 31, 2011)

Fudge said:
			
		

> What format is the game? (cdi, mdf/mds) Have you tried using Alcohol 120%? If all else fails, try using this method: http://dreamlover.tecbox.com/#6.1. That method is used for post-late 2000 DCs, but it might be worth a shot.


I found out for some reason that my images were not burning onto the CD-R at all. I put them into my PC and they come up as blank discs, a majority of them came up that way, with only 2-3 of them having something on them but they are read as Audio CDs. 

I then went to use Alcohol 120% like suggested. I burned Sonic Adventure onto the CD-R and it works fine now. So I guess that DiscJuggler doesn't work with my drive.


----------

